# Maywether-DeLaHoya..Did U C it??



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

IMHO:

It could have been the fight of the decade...as many predicticted!
It could have been won by either fighter as they never looked better in their weigh-in in ether's careers.
It could have been Meywether's true and honest recognition of pound-for-pound the best fighter in the world as he stepped down into his announced retirement.
And it could have been DeLaHoya's revenge for all of the pre-fight hype, trash talking and wild predictions by his opponent who would ultimately "destroy and slaughter" Oscar.

It could have been...but it wasn't any of the above. Instead, it was a fight where Floyd Meywether tasted DeLaHoya's power from early body shots and from that moment on ran, clinched and accumulated points using the "Piddy Pat style" punches and avoiding as much contact with Oscar as possible. 

These punch stats, punch counts included shots to the shoulders, arms, gloves and computed as total thrown-total landed. Used as an aid for judges before they cast their final scoring. It ended in a split decision. 

I have to say that Oscar DeLaHoya chased, cut off the ring and did everything he could to make a fight out of it...but failed to catch Maywether or match his speed during the run in, run out slap fighting that produced thousands to Boo. 

Was it worth $54.95??....only if you paid $39.95 to watch the 93 second fight, a decade ago with Mike Tyson and whats his name.


----------

